# Mini Waiter



## Mini Art (Jan 22, 2005)

Hello,
I'm new to this board and hopefully in a couple of months I will be a proud owner of a new Mini Cooper S. I've talked to a dealer here in Germany and gave him my build specs. I kept it simple since a lot of options I was looking for came standard with the S. I only added the sports package with the pure silver metallic paint and black bonnet stripes, black roof and mirrors. So now the waiting period begins. 

My question are there any concerns I should be aware of like engine, electrical, suspension, etc problems that BMW hasn't fixed from the previous years? What are the Mini owners most talked about issues concerning their car? positive or negative.

Thanks in advance for all your advice. Maybe I will be able to meet some people from this board and get together for a drive. I can't wait.

peace


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes there are several MINI and Mini owners on the board. You car sounds sharp. 

From my readings the MINI has gotten better in terms of reliability, yet still retains the steering, roadholding and handling that make it a fun car to drive.

Welcome to the 'fest!











PS I was born in Landstuhl, isn't it a small world?


----------

